# Elfwynkle's Luv That Merlin



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I know that's an interesting title ot this thread...but...it also contains some VERY GOOD news!

On Thursday while I was at school, I got a phone message...and I didn't know it was on there. My dad handed me the phone at like 6 at night and said...listen to this. So I did, and it came out to have me smiling from ear to ear!! 

The title of this thread...is the dog that I will be showing. He is a Pembroke Welsh Corgi...named "Merlin". He is THE CUTEST Corgi I've seen. I used to show his uncle "Bob", or aka Can.CH Elfwynkle's Makin' News RE NA NAJ. Bob was a little trooper and got me a first at the State Dog Show, in WI. He was a great little partner to have, but sadly I am not showing him anymore, he has moved to a different home as a pet for the owners sister, and their daughters. Boy, I sure do miss him.

Now Merlin, he is really cute, got a really good attitude and a bit of a spunk to him...he's just amazing. His owner, Mary, called to say that if I'm still interested that I can come out and see him this week, which is this Sunday...or tomorrow. I'm going to sign the papers and have my name in there, saying that I Co-Own him. And she'll let me work him, and we have a show coming up in May, that we'll make our debut with him! He's on the road to being a Champion. He only needs 2 5 point majors, which we will have to travel to Lake Elmo, Minnesota. And Mary has invited me along, to go with her and maybe even finish him for her! How exciting is that??? 

There are some other shows she named off for me. And even a Herding trial, both of us have NO expirience whatsoever, but we'll go have fun watching it. She even asked if I was interested in doing some agility with him...which I am!! 

We will have FUN this summer...with Merlin AND Maddie...don't worry guys...I haven't forgot about the dog who lives with me! 

Here are some pictures of the Corgi family:










Elfwynkle's Luv That Merlin RN (no...he's not a nurse...it's his AKC Rally Novice title!  That isn't me in the picture either..it's who showed him at one time...now I take over!









Can.CH Elfwynkle's Makin' News RE NA NAJ "Bob" and I at the WI State 4-H Dog Show. We placed 1st in our 8th grade Showmanship class. Let me tell you that ring was so tense...you didn't know who was going to win.

Just wondering guys...what color of clothes or something...that would be appropriate, should I wear with Merlin. That green suit in the picture with Bob...I've kinda outgrown it. Thanks!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok..I'm going to bump this up...no one seems to know...what to say or what to have me wear..


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats Caryn!! I am sure you will have a ball with Merlin. As to attire any COMFORTABLE dress, shirt/blouse combo or nice pant suit would be appropiate. As for clor it is kind of the opposite of obedience as you want your outfit to be in contrast with the dog's color(s) so it does not blend in. Hope that is some help.


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

As long as he has a good topline, and in the photo it looks like he does, I wouldn't wear black. Wear a contrasting color so you can see the nice level topline. I think he would look great with red. Merlin's a nice looking Corgi, have fun showing him.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks guys...would a black skirt be ok? And like a purple top or something? Maybe me, Mary and my mom will have to go shopping...lol. Thanks!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrat's and good luck with Merlin. I hope you have a splendid career ahead of you.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats!!! You are going to have a lot of fun this summer!!

And of course, if he's named merlin, he'll be the best dog ever!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> Maybe me, Mary and my mom will have to go shopping...lol. Thanks!


Boy, oh boy can you women come up with any reason to go shopping!:doh: :yuck:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My boss has a Corgie and she's great!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> Congrats!!! You are going to have a lot of fun this summer!!
> 
> And of course, if he's named merlin, he'll be the best dog ever!


HEHE...lol...yes of course! I'm sure I'll have loads of fun this summer.

AmbikaGRQuote:
Originally Posted by *CreekviewGoldens*  
_Maybe me, Mary and my mom will have to go shopping...lol. Thanks!_

Boy, oh boy can you women come up with any reason to go shopping!:doh: :yuck: 
Yes...we sure do!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

He is a cutie for sure! Good luck!


----------

